
Unwrinkly – The World's First Affordable Automatic Clothing Steamer - rksheth
http://www.unwrinkly.com
======
FiatLuxDave
This seems like something I'd actually be interested in... I think. Here's
some feedback from someone who did not register - it would be very helpful to
give some idea of the order of magnitude of the price. Something like "Fresh
and wrinkle free clothes, all for less than $XXX". I don't care to register to
get a discount if it is out of my 'reasonable' price range anyways.

All those pretty pictures on the website, and you won't convert someone in
your target demographic (I'm an unmarried mid-40s male who likes to dress
nice) because you aren't presenting the most important piece of information. I
don't care about the difference between say $900 and $800, but I don't know if
you are talking about $20 or $200,000 for this product. Don't make me research
what a competing item would go for, you already have my attention.

~~~
rksheth
I appreciate that feedback. The reason the price is not included yet is
because we are still finalizing our costs and still doing research as to what
consumers would be willing to pay.

I can tell you it will be in the range of $150-$250.

~~~
FiatLuxDave
Thank you, that is helpful. That is a very reasonable price and now I will
register.

One way of being vague about a price while still revealing order of magnitude
information is to compare it to a similarly priced object - "Fresh clothes for
less than the cost of a dryer!", giving you some wiggle room while still
letting your customer know it is not comparable to the cost of a car or house
or sandwich.

~~~
rksheth
I'm glad you will register :)

Yeah we will definitely add some sort of information regarding price on the
website really soon.

------
rksheth
Unwrinkly is an automatic clothing steamer (for all genders) that instantly
sanitizes, deodorizes, de-wrinkles, and freshens your worn clothes in 10
minutes or less.

Check it out here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vPQElZ6Dcg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vPQElZ6Dcg)

Join the club today and get a discount!

